# MK1 Audi TT satellite radio



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

I have an 02 TT with the Bose package, concert II headunit and factory 6disc CD changer. I am looking to upgrade to the factory Sirius Satellite radio system that came in 2003+ Audi TT's. I'm having a hard time finding the part #'s for all the associated pieces in the system.
Satellite Ready Head Unit:?
Sirius Tuner: 8E0 057 593
antenna:?
Associated parts:?
If anyone has an etka type schematic where all the pieces would be located, post it. that would be awesome. Thanks


----------

